# Is a Fan needed?



## Rexo (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a 10,000K Metal Halide along with two 20 watt fluorescent bulbs encased in a hood. My question is, the hood had a fan but now the fan has stopped working. Do I need to have a fan on the hood? What will happen if I do not replace the fan?
Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

Seeing how MH lights run extremely hot, I would say yes. Depending on how your hood is set up would determine how needed it is.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Lights can really heat up the water and most plants really dislike warm temps.! I would keep a very close eye on water temp. but honestly you will probably end up needing some air moving in there.


----------

